# Το "love" προφέρεται λαβ και όχι λοβ!



## nickel (Mar 7, 2017)

Σε μια σεμνή τελετή, αντάξια της κατά Ξυδάκη τριτοκοσμικής εικόνας της ΕΡΤ, αναδείχθηκε με ψηφοφορία κοινού και φιλοξενούμενων Ελληνικών κοινοτήτων του εξωτερικού, το τραγούδι που θα μας εκπροσωπήσει (και όχι «εκπροσωπεύσει»  ) στον φετινό διαγωνισμό της Eurovision. Το τραγουδά η επιλεγμένη από τη διεύθυνση της ΕΡΤ συμπαθέστατη νέα τραγουδίστρια Demy (από το Δήμητρα). Το τραγούδι λέγεται _*This Is Love*_ και στα ελληνικά «Δις ιζ λαβ» (και όχι, πανάθεμα τα αγγλικά που σας μάθανε, «Δις ιζ λοβ»). Το δωδεκάρι της Κύπρου το έχουμε σίγουρο. Ή όχι;










Η παρατήρηση αυτή ξεκίνησε στο νήμα για την Eurovision 2017.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2017)

nickel said:


> Το τραγούδι λέγεται _*This Is Love*_ και στα ελληνικά «Δις ιζ λαβ» (και όχι, πανάθεμα τα αγγλικά που σας μάθανε, «Δις ιζ λοβ»).



I respectfully disagree. Προσωπικά δεν με ενοχλεί κανένα από τα δύο, αλλά το «λοβ» είναι πιο δικαιολογημένη γραφή και προφορά από το «λαβ». Για αρχή ας συμφωνήσουμε ότι δεν είναι ούτε όμικρον ούτε άλφα, είναι ένας ενδιάμεσος ήχος, που παίζει ανάλογα την προφορά. Στις νοτιοβρετανικές διαλέκτους είναι ανάμεσα σε [α] και [ο], πολύ εγγύτερα στο [ο] παρά στο [α], στα μιντλάντις φέρνει περισσότερο σε [ου], δίχως ίχνος [α], και στα αμερικάνικα είναι ανάμεσα στο [α] και στο [ε], κοντινότερο στο [α].

Αφού λοιπόν στα αμερικάνικα ακούγεται εγγύτερα στο [α] ενώ στα βρετανικά ακούγεται εγγύτερα στο [ο], γιατί λέω ότι η γραφή «λοβ» είναι πιο δικαιολογημένη; Μα, οπτική ορθογραφία! Το επιχείρημα «έτσι ήταν στα μεσοαγγλικά» το αφήνω στην άκρη.

Δεν λέω ότι πρέπει να προφέρουμε αυτόν τον φθόγγο πάντα ως [ο], αλλά αν είναι να τον προφέρουμε αδιακρίτως ως [α], τότε να προφέρουμε ως [α] και το [ɒ] των αμερικάνων.


Το τραγούδι είναι ένα χαζό γιούροντανς της σειράς. Θα πατώσει.


----------



## Earion (Mar 8, 2017)

Hellegennes said:


> I respectfully disagree. Προσωπικά δεν με ενοχλεί κανένα από τα δύο, αλλά το «λοβ» είναι πιο δικαιολογημένη γραφή και προφορά από το «λαβ».....



You'd best believe I'm in love, EL-YOU-VEE.


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2017)

Hellegennes said:


> I respectfully disagree. Προσωπικά δεν με ενοχλεί κανένα από τα δύο, αλλά το «λοβ» είναι πιο δικαιολογημένη γραφή και προφορά από το «λαβ». Για αρχή ας συμφωνήσουμε ότι δεν είναι ούτε όμικρον ούτε άλφα, είναι ένας ενδιάμεσος ήχος, που παίζει ανάλογα την προφορά. Στις νοτιοβρετανικές διαλέκτους είναι ανάμεσα σε [α] και [ο], πολύ εγγύτερα στο [ο] παρά στο [α], στα μιντλάντις φέρνει περισσότερο σε [ου], δίχως ίχνος [α], και στα αμερικάνικα είναι ανάμεσα στο [α] και στο [ε], κοντινότερο στο [α].
> 
> Αφού λοιπόν στα αμερικάνικα ακούγεται εγγύτερα στο [α] ενώ στα βρετανικά ακούγεται εγγύτερα στο [ο], γιατί λέω ότι η γραφή «λοβ» είναι πιο δικαιολογημένη; Μα, οπτική ορθογραφία! Το επιχείρημα «έτσι ήταν στα μεσοαγγλικά» το αφήνω στην άκρη.
> 
> Δεν λέω ότι πρέπει να προφέρουμε αυτόν τον φθόγγο πάντα ως [ο], αλλά αν είναι να τον προφέρουμε αδιακρίτως ως [α], τότε να προφέρουμε ως [α] και το [ɒ] των αμερικάνων.




Κάνεις τεράστιο λάθος και θυμώνω.

Το love περιέχει τον καθαρότερο ήχο «α» που έχει η αγγλική γλώσσα και που στα φωνητικά σύμβολα του IPA παριστάνεται με τα ανάποδο v [ʌ]. Διαφέρει από το μακρό [ɑː] του father ή το μοναδικό [æ] ανάμεσα σε α και ε του bad. 

Αυτό το καθαρό α προφέρεται το ίδιο καθαρά και στις δυο όχθες του Ατλαντικού και σε παρακαλώ να πας στο λεξικό της Οξφόρδης και να ακούσεις πώς προφέρονται οι παρακάτω λέξεις σε βρετανικά και αμερικάνικα αγγλικά και να μην κάνεις ζημιά εκεί που προσπαθώ να διδάξω κάτι. :curse:

http://www.oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com/definition/english/love_1?q=love
*
hut, cut, gum, putt, bum, luck, rung
love, month, come, among, comfort, company, done, front, honey, London, Monday, money, none, some, tongue, wonder, above, cover, brother, other, mother, nothing, dozen
does, blood, flood
touch, courage, country, cousin, couple, double, enough, rough, tough, trouble, young*


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2017)

Ενδεχομένως, το μπερδεύεις με τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε βρετανική και αμερικάνικη προφορά του «ο» σε λέξεις όπως hop, που οι Αμερικανοί το προφέρουν σαν «α», χαπ.

http://www.oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com/definition/english/hop_1?q=hop


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 8, 2017)

Δεν το μπερδεύω. Όλες οι νότιες διάλεκτοι προφέρουν το [ʌ] εγγύτερα στο [ο]. Καθαρό [α] είναι μόνο το μακρό.


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2017)

Άσε μας με τις νότιες διαλέκτους. Προσπαθώ να περάσω κάτι σωστό και να διορθώσω κάποια παράλειψη των φροντιστηρίων μας. Ή μήπως περνάνε τους μαθητές τους από ειδική εκπαίδευση στα βλαχοχώρια; Δηλαδή, είναι κακό να πω να μιλάνε τα σωστά αγγλικά του BBC και της Οξφόρδης και να μην ακούγονται σαν επαρχιώτες; Σε παρακαλώ, κόψε αυτό το αντιπαραγωγικό σύστημα των αντιρρήσεων!


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 8, 2017)

Μα λες κατηγορηματικά ότι δεν είναι Χ και είναι Υ, το οποίο, τουλάχιστον στα βρετανικά αγγλικά δεν ισχύει. Οι περισσότερες διάλεκτοι στην Αγγλία προφέρουν τον συγκεκριμένο ήχο είτε ως κοντινό στο [ο] είτε ως κοντινό στο [ου]. Όχι μόνο οι νότιες, αλλά και οι μέσες και οι βόρειες. Δεν μπορεί να διδάσκεις ότι τα _mother_ και _father_ έχουν ίδια προφορά. Απλώς δεν ισχύει, εκτός κι αν μιλάς για αμερικάνικα αγγλικά.

Σου δίνω βέβαια το ότι στην RP είναι πιο κοντά στο [α] παρά στο [ο]*, αλλά όταν λες «το love είναι λαβ, όχι λοβ», χωρίς έστω να κάνεις αυτήν την διάκριση, ουσιαστικά εκφράζεις μια καταδικαστική άποψη για όσους το προφέρουν «λοβ», το οποίο είναι κοντινότερη στην ορθή προφορά σχεδόν παντού στην πατρίδα των αγγλικών.

Ο αναγνώστης που θα διαβάσει αυτό το νήμα θα πάρει και τις δυο πληροφορίες, που είναι και αυτό που επιδιώκει το φόρουμ. Έτσι δεν είναι; Δεν είναι καλύτερο αυτό από το να την ακούει αυτός που διδάχτηκε την βρετανική μη RP προφορά της λέξης και να νομίζει ότι τα διδάχθηκε τελείως λάθος;



* Από τεχνική άποψη, ο ήχος είναι [α] στα αγγλικά για την RP, αλλά επειδή στα ελληνικά δεν έχουμε κλειστό, βραχύ [α], ακούγεται και αντιστοιχεί περισσότερο στο δικό μας [ο] παρά στο ανοιχτό [α].


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2017)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν μπορεί να διδάσκεις ότι τα _mother_ και _father_ έχουν ίδια προφορά.



Ήμουν απόλυτα σαφής:



> Διαφέρει από το μακρό [ɑː] του father ή το μοναδικό [æ] ανάμεσα σε α και ε του bad.



Πού είπα ότι έχουν ίδια προφορά;


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2017)

Είμαι πολύ περίεργος να μας πεις πώς προφέρεις εσύ τις παρακάτω λέξεις ή πώς θα έλεγες στους μαθητές σου να τις προφέρουν αν δίδασκες αγγλικά!

hut, cut, gum, putt, bum, luck, rung
love, month, come, among, comfort, company, done, front, honey, London, Monday, money, none, some, tongue, wonder, above, cover, brother, other, mother, nothing, dozen
does, blood, flood
touch, courage, country, cousin, couple, double, enough, rough, tough, trouble, young​
Τα υπόλοιπα που γράφεις δεν θα τα σχολιάσω. Δεν θέλεις να τα σχολιάσω.


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2017)

Πάρε και δύο καθαρότατα α της ίδιας κατηγορίας από έναν Βρετανό και έναν Αμερικανό:


----------



## daeman (Mar 8, 2017)

...





Λοβ, λοβ με ντο
Γιου κνόου Ι λοβ γιου
Ι'λλ άλγαϋς μπε τρούε
Σο πλέαζε, λοβ με ντο

Σόμεονε το λοβ
Σόμεονε νέου
Σόμεονε το λοβ
Σόμεονε λίκε γιου
Λοβ, λοβ με ντο


Αυτά για την οπτική ανορθογραφία. Το «Λοβ με ρε», στο επόμενο επεισόδιο. 
Κι αν λοβ με, ρε, κι αν δε λοβ με, ρε, Ι ντον'τ γκίβε α φουκ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 8, 2017)

nickel said:


> Είμαι πολύ περίεργος να μας πεις πώς προφέρεις εσύ τις παρακάτω λέξεις ή πώς θα έλεγες στους μαθητές σου να τις προφέρουν αν δίδασκες αγγλικά!
> 
> hut, cut, gum, putt, bum, luck, rung
> love, month, come, among, comfort, company, done, front, honey, London, Monday, money, none, some, tongue, wonder, above, cover, brother, other, mother, nothing, dozen
> ...




Δεν γράφω κάτι παράλογο ή αφοριστικό για να έχω πρόβλημα να σχολιάσεις. Δηλαδή για πες μου, nickel, εάν ζούσες την εποχή που πρωτοεξελληνίσαμε το Λονδίνο, θα επέμενες ότι πρέπει να το λέμε καλύτερα Λανδίνο; Βρίσκεις περίεργο που το λέμε όπως το λέμε;

Τα παραδείγματα με τραγούδια είναι άτοπα. Ακόμα και οι βρετανοί προφέρουν με αμερικάνικη προφορά τα τραγούδια τους, πλην ελαχίστων εξαιρέσεων. Δηλαδή σού ακούγεται βρετανική η προφορά του Ρόμπι Γουίλιαμς όταν τραγουδάει;


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2017)

Βρες καλύτερα επιχειρήματα γιατί θα αρχίσω να διαγράφω τα άκυρα που γράφεις αντί να χάνω χρόνο να απαντάω! 

Εγώ δεν είπα πώς να προφέρουμε κάποια λέξη στα ελληνικά. Είπα πώς να προφέρουμε το love στα αγγλικά. Επιμένεις να μη μου λες πώς θα τις πρόφερες εσύ τις αγγλικές λέξεις στα αγγλικά ή πώς θα έλεγες στους μαθητές των αγγλικών να τις προφέρουν.

Και αν νομίζεις ότι ο Ρόμπι τα προφέρει αμερικάνικα, άκουσε τους Μπιτλς. Ή την Ντέμη. :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 8, 2017)

Hellegennes said:


> ...Τα παραδείγματα με τραγούδια είναι άτοπα. Ακόμα και οι βρετανοί προφέρουν με αμερικάνικη προφορά τα τραγούδια τους, πλην ελαχίστων εξαιρέσεων.



Ο Μακάρτνεϊ που το τραγουδάει κι ο Λένον στα φωνητικά, αμερικάνικη προφορά στο Love Me Do το 1962; 

Πουλ δε όδερ όνε, ιτ'ς γκοτ Μπέατλες ον.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 8, 2017)

nickel said:


> Βρες καλύτερα επιχειρήματα γιατί θα αρχίσω να διαγράφω τα άκυρα που γράφεις αντί να χάνω χρόνο να απαντάω!
> 
> Εγώ δεν είπα πώς να προφέρουμε κάποια λέξη στα ελληνικά. Είπα πώς να προφέρουμε το love στα αγγλικά. Επιμένεις να μη μου λες πώς θα τις πρόφερες εσύ τις αγγλικές λέξεις στα αγγλικά ή πώς θα έλεγες στους μαθητές των αγγλικών να τις προφέρουν.
> 
> Και αν νομίζεις ότι ο Ρόμπι τα προφέρει αμερικάνικα, άκουσε τους Μπιτλς. Ή την Ντέμη. :)



Δεν γράφω απολύτως τίποτα άκυρο. Μάλλον είσαι σε κακό μουντ. Φυσικά και θα έλεγα στους μαθητές μου να τα προφέρουν ανάμεσα σε α-ο, με έμφαση στο [ο], ίσως πλην κάποιων εξαιρέσεων. Οι εξαιρέσεις υφίστανται λόγω της μεταβολής της προφοράς με την μεταβολή συλλαβών, πράγμα που ισχύει σε estuary προφορές. Σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν θα δίδασκα να προφέρουν [α] το [ʌ], διότι θα το πρόφεραν 100% σαν μακρό [α], το οποίο είναι τελείως λάθος και αντιστοιχεί στο [ɑ] του IPA. Πέρα από τα μπερδέματα δηλαδή που θα δημιουργούσε σε 

Επίσης θα τους δίδασκα να μην μεταγράφουν ό,τι προφέρουν και να μην προφέρουν ό,τι μεταγράφουν. Στα ελληνικά μεταγράφουμε φότογκραφ και φοτόγκραφερ αλλά στα αγγλικά αυτές οι δυο λέξεις δεν έχουν *ούτε μία* κοινή συλλαβή.


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2017)

Ευτυχώς λοιπόν που δεν διδάσκεις. Προτείνω ξανά να πας να ακούσεις σε λεξικά με ηχητική προφορά πώς ακούγονται αυτές και άλλες λέξεις με το σύμβολο [ʌ]. Όποιος ακούει εκεί το παραμικρό [ο], να πάει να πλύνει τα αφτιά του.

Ορίστε μερικά χρήσιμα λεξικά. Αξιοποίησέ τα:

http://www.oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com/
http://www.macmillandictionary.com/
https://www.collinsdictionary.com/


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 8, 2017)

Έζησα 4 χρόνια στην Αγγλία, ευχαριστώ. Δεν χρειάζομαι λεξικά RP προφοράς (που κι εκεί μια χαρά ακούγεται η κλίση προς το [o]).


----------



## SBE (Mar 8, 2017)

Εγώ που ζω 24 χρόνια στην Αγγλία πάντως τις μονοσύλλαβες λέξεις σε -ove αβ τις ακούω να τις προφέρουνε. 
Και ειδικά για τη λέξη love, εγώ μία διαφορά έχω προσέξει, ότι οι βόρειοι τη λένε λουβ. 
Αλλά το ζήτημα δεν είναι τί κάνουν στην βόρεια ή τη νότια Αγγλία. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι λέξη έχει γινει διεθνής και διεθνώς αιλαβγιου λέει ο κόσμος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 8, 2017)

Αϊ λαβ μαϊ φάδερ, μαϊ μάδερ αντ μαϊ μόρταλ μπάντι. Τι κι αν είναι έξι διαφορετικοί ήχοι*, όλα [α].



* aɪ lʌv maɪ fɑː.ðər, maɪ mʌð.ər ænd maɪ mɔː.təl bɒd.i


----------



## daeman (Mar 8, 2017)

...
Για παράστησέ τα όλα αυτά με ελληνικά γράμματα όπως θα πρότεινες εσύ, να δούμε.

Γιατί με ελληνικά γράμματα μεταγράφουμε, όχι με IPA. Και άλλο γράφω κάτι στα ελληνικά, άλλο προφέρω το ίδιο κάτι στ' αγγλικά. Και άλλο γραφή, άλλο προφορά, ακόμα και στην ίδια γλώσσα. Ούτε καν στα ελληνικά δε γράφονται όσα λέμε ακριβώς όπως τα λέμε.

Elementary, dear Γουάτσον Γουότσον.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 8, 2017)

Έτσι:

Αϊ λοβ μαϊ φάδερ, μαϊ μόδερ εντ μαϊ μόρτλ μπόντι.

Το οποίο είναι 4 στα 6. Φυσικά δεν γίνεται να τα αναπαραστήσεις όλα γιατί δεν έχουμε τόσους φθόγγους στα ελληνικά, αλλά αν μιλάμε για προφορική διδασκαλία θα ήταν 6 στα 6. Πάντως δεν θα δίδασκα ότι το ρήμα _suspect_ προφέρεται το ίδιο, απλώς με διαφορετικό τονισμό, αν είναι ουσιαστικό.

Φυσικά το _dock_ και το _duck_ θα τα μετέγραφα [ντοκ] και τα δυο. Εκτός κι αν ήθελα να διδάξω αμερικάνικα, οπότε ναι, θα τα έγραφα και τα δυο [ντακ], μιας και είναι σχεδόν ομόηχα (η μόνη διαφορά είναι στον χρόνο).


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2017)

Κοτ! φώναξε ο σκηνοθέτης.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 8, 2017)

Εξάλλου η παρατήρησή μου απ' την αρχή έχει να κάνει με το ότι ο nickel κατακεραυνώνει όσους έμαθαν ότι το _love_ προφέρεται _λοβ_, το οποίο είναι 100% αποδεκτή προφορά σε καμμιά 30αριά διαλέκτους της αγγλικής, συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της λαϊκής λονδρέζικης.


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2017)

Βρε, οι Έλληνες που το κάνουν λάθος, δεν το λένε λοβ επειδή πέρασαν χρόνια στις γωνιές της Βρετανίας όπου φαίνεται να έμαθες κι εσύ να τα προφέρεις, αλλά επειδή δεν ξέρουν, επειδή το έμαθαν λάθος, επειδή βλέπουν ο και προφέρουν ο. Εγώ ξύπνησα χτες το πρωί και άκουσα σε κάποιον σταθμό να λένε ότι θα στείλουμε στο Κίεβο το τραγούδι «Δις ιζ λοβ». Και είπα για τον εκφωνητή όσα έχω πει επί δέκα φορές έκτοτε για σένα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 8, 2017)

Ελληγεννή, αν θες να προφέρεις το love όπως οι κάτοικοι της ΧΥΖ κωμόπολης της Αγγλίας, τότε θα πρέπει να προφέρεις τα πάντα όπως οι κάτοικοι αυτής της πόλης. Δεν ανακατέυουμε αμερικάνικα με αγγλικά, ούτε αγγλικά άνω Κωλοπετεινίτσας με αγγλικά Κάτω Κωλοπετεινίτσας άμα θέλουμε να λέμε ότι μιλάμε καλά αγγλικά.
Όπως στα ελληνικά δεν θα πει κανείς να σι βάλου χάμω να σι κάμου τσοφτεδάτσα, πολίμ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 8, 2017)

Δεν μιλάω για κωμόπολη, μιλάω για νότιες προφορές και κυρίως για estuary, που πιάνει ένα πολύ μεγάλο εύρος της νότιας Αγγλίας, διότι αυτήν την εκδοχή μιλάω. Δεν είναι τέλεια η προφορά μου, μού ξεφεύγουν ενίοτε αμερικάνικες επιρροές, κυρίως λόγω κινηματογράφου κι επειδή φυσικά 4 χρόνια δεν είναι αρκετά για να αποκτήσεις άριστο επίπεδο συγκεκριμένης προφοράς. Εν τούτοις οι βασικές γραμμές που περιγράφω είναι κανονικό μέρος της προφοράς.

Nickel, δεν έχω αντίρρηση ότι υπάρχει κόσμος που προφέρει λάθος γιατί το έμαθε λάθος, αλλά δεν ήταν αυτή η αντίρρησή μου.


----------



## JimAdams (Mar 8, 2017)

Το γιούροντανς κομματάκι που έκανε θραύση στα 90'ς, "What is Love?" το ξέρουμε όλοι... Λοιπόν, αν το LOVE δεν προφερόταν ΛΑΒ, τότε δεν θα είχαμε τέτοιου είδους λογοπαίγνια (ή memes / μιμίδια κλπ κλπ) 




Αυτό ήταν ένα ευχάριστο μουσικό διάλειμμα... πάμε παρακάτω.


----------



## SBE (Mar 9, 2017)

Έλλη συνεχώς αναφέρεσαι σε estuary λες και είναι τίποτα ιδιαίτερο. Κόκνευ λάιτ είναι. Ακόμα δεν έχει γίνει επισημη γλώσσα κι ως γνωστόν όλοι αλλοδαποί την επίσημη γλώσσα μαθαίνουμε.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 9, 2017)

Αλίμονο αν διδάσκαμε στους αλλοδαπούς μαθητές της ελληνικής γλώσσας, ότι η τάδε λέξη, π.χ. το "γατάκι", προφέρεται και "γατάτσι" από μεγάλο μέρος του πληθυσμού που μένει στη νότια Ελλάδα, άρα είναι σωστή και καθιερωμένη προφορά.

Για όνομα του Θεού! Όταν βλέπεις όλους τους άλλους να πηγαίνουν ανάποδα από σένα στην εθνική οδό, μάλλον πρέπει να σκεφτείς ότι εσύ μπήκες ανάποδα στο ρεύμα και οι άλλοι πάνε κανονικά.


----------



## sarant (Mar 9, 2017)

Παρόλο που συμμερίζομαι σε ένα βαθμό τη λογική του οπτικού δανείου (που θα υπαγόρευε το "λοβ") θεωρώ ότι η αγγλική λέξη έχει καθιερωθεί να αποδίδεται "λαβ" από την εποχή ακόμα του Λαβ Στόρι. Ωστόσο, Γκράχαμ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 9, 2017)

Μου θύμισες τον φίλο μου τον Graham, που όταν ήρθε ένας άλλος Άγγλος στην παρέα και μας άκουσε να μιλάμε, γύρισε και του είπε, στα αγγλικά βέβαια, "Τι είναι αυτό το 'Γκράχαμ' που λένε όλοι;"

Ναι, κάποια πράγματα έχουν καθιερωθεί κάπως, καλώς ή κακώς. Αυτά σε γενικές γραμμές δεν τα πειράζουμε εκτός κι αν έχουμε μεγάλα κέφια ή την έχουμε δει σταυροφόροι. Για τα άλλα η σύγχρονη τάση είναι να προσεγγίσουμε όσο μπορούμε την επικρατούσα προφορά, ξέροντας συνάμα ότι αυτό είναι αδύνατον.

Τι θα λέγατε να φτιάξουμε κάτι σαν οδηγό μεταγραφής της αγγλικής, για να τσακωθούμε μία φορά καλά καλά και να μην ξανατσακωθούμε μετά; (ducks for cover)


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2017)

sarant said:


> Ωστόσο, Γκράχαμ.



Καλημέρα. Ας συμφωνήσουμε όμως για να μην μπερδευόμαστε: Όταν θα διδάξεις αγγλικά, δεν θα πεις ποτέ στους μαθητές να τον προφέρουν Γκράχαμ.

Η δική μου τσατίλα που έγινε τίτλος αυτού του νήματος αφορά μια λανθασμένη προφορά με εκνευριστική παρουσία τόσο σε κακοχωνεμένα προφορικά αγγλικά όσο και σε μεταγραφές (προφορικές και γραπτές).


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2017)

AoratiMelani said:


> Τι θα λέγατε να φτιάξουμε κάτι σαν οδηγό μεταγραφής της αγγλικής, για να τσακωθούμε μία φορά καλά καλά και να μην ξανατσακωθούμε μετά; (ducks for cover)



Για τα κύρια ονόματα έχουμε ήδη δύο τουλάχιστον νήματα:

Ελληνοαγγλική & αγγλοελληνική βάση κύριων ονομάτων 

Έτσι το μεταγράφουμε εδώ, αλλιώς το προφέρουν εκεί 

Ελπίζω να μη χρειάζεται να αρχίσουμε να συζητάμε πώς θα μεταγράψουμε το μαδερφάκερ και άλλα προσηγορικά... :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 9, 2017)

Alexandra said:


> Αλίμονο αν διδάσκαμε στους αλλοδαπούς μαθητές της ελληνικής γλώσσας, ότι η τάδε λέξη, π.χ. το "γατάκι", προφέρεται και "γατάτσι" από μεγάλο μέρος του πληθυσμού που μένει στη νότια Ελλάδα, άρα είναι σωστή και καθιερωμένη προφορά.
> 
> Για όνομα του Θεού! Όταν βλέπεις όλους τους άλλους να πηγαίνουν ανάποδα από σένα στην εθνική οδό, μάλλον πρέπει να σκεφτείς ότι εσύ μπήκες ανάποδα στο ρεύμα και οι άλλοι πάνε κανονικά.



Η σωστή αντιστοιχία είναι ο αντίστοιχος Άγγλος να «μαλώσει» τους μαθητές του που λένε «σε λέω», διότι «είναι λάθος» ή, αν θες άλλο παράδειγμα, να εκνευριστεί που λένε _λουρίδα_ αντί _λωρίδα _ή _νταβάνι _αντί_ ταβάνι_, γιατί «είναι λάθος».

Απόλυτη αντιστοιχία στα παραδείγματα δεν υπάρχει, γιατί η σχέση που έχουμε εμείς με τις τοπικές προφορές και διαλέκτους δεν συγκρίνεται ούτε κατά διάνοια με την σχέση που έχουν οι Άγγλοι. Π.χ. δεν υπάρχει μια στο εκατομμύριο να πάρεις τηλέφωνο τεχνική βοήθεια και να πέσεις πάνω σε άτομο που μιλάει βαριά χωριάτικα. Θεωρούμε τις διαλέκτους κιτς, βλαχιά, μπανάλ, κακόγουστες και κακόηχες.


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2017)

Δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα, αλλά, αν δίδασκα ελληνικά σε ξένους και άρχιζαν να μου λένε «Σε λέω» και άλλα παρόμοια, θα τους έπαιρνε και θα τους σήκωνε.


----------



## m_a_a_ (Mar 9, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFvTVQObI5I

Η μεταγραφή φωνηέντων είναι "τέχνη" που εκ των πραγμάτων μόνο λάθη παράγει, όταν η μία γλώσσα έχει όλο κι όλο πέντε ξεκάθαρους ευδιάκριτους ήχους (α, ε, ι, ο, ου) και η άλλη είναι τίγκα στους μεσοβέζικους...

Αν το μεταγραφόμενο τραγούδι είναι σάδερν δηλαδή, πάλι βάσει μπιμπισί θα πάμε;


----------



## sarant (Mar 9, 2017)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Ας συμφωνήσουμε όμως για να μην μπερδευόμαστε: Όταν θα διδάξεις αγγλικά, δεν θα πεις ποτέ στους μαθητές να τον προφέρουν Γκράχαμ.
> 
> Η δική μου τσατίλα που έγινε τίτλος αυτού του νήματος αφορά μια λανθασμένη προφορά με εκνευριστική παρουσία τόσο σε κακοχωνεμένα προφορικά αγγλικά όσο και σε μεταγραφές (προφορικές και γραπτές).



Όχι. Και όταν μιλάω αγγλικά θα πω Γκρέιαμ. Αλλά όταν μιλάω ελληνικά Γκράχαμ. (Και το δικό μου το όνομα, διαφορετικά το προφέρω στην κάθε γλώσσα). 

Αλλά αν δίδασκα ελληνικά σε ξένους, δεν θα τους διόρθωνα αν είχαν μάθει το "τσατίζομαι" παρόλο που εγώ το λέω "τσαντίζομαι"


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2017)

m_a_a_ said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFvTVQObI5I



«Φουλ φορ λαβ». Διότι «λαβ» λένε. Όταν πει κάποιος «λοβ», έτσι θα πρέπει να το πούμε κι εμείς, για να αναδείξουμε την εξαίρεση.


----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2017)

sarant said:


> ...Αλλά αν δίδασκα ελληνικά σε ξένους, δεν θα τους διόρθωνα αν είχαν μάθει το "τσατίζομαι" παρόλο που εγώ το λέω "τσαντίζομαι"



Κότσε  Κάτσε, συνονόματε, γιατί και γι' αυτό έχουμε ίσαμε καμιά πενηνταριά ποστ: *Τσατίζεστε ή τσαντίζεστε;*

Τίποτα δεν ξεμπερδεύεται έτσι εύκολα μ' αυτούς τους Λεξιλόγους, μόνο τα πιο δύσκολα. 

—Αστερίξ, είναι τρελοί;
—Τρελοί είναι, Οβελίξ, αλλά ωραίοι τρελοί.




AoratiMelani said:


> Μου θύμισες τον φίλο μου τον Graham, που όταν ήρθε ένας άλλος Άγγλος στην παρέα και μας άκουσε να μιλάμε, γύρισε και του είπε, στα αγγλικά βέβαια, "Τι είναι αυτό το 'Γκράχαμ' που λένε όλοι;" ...



Την έχει τ' όνομα τη χάρη. Με την ίδια ανάσα έχει τύχει να το λέω τη μια Γκράχαμ, την άλλη Γκρέιαμ, τη μια στους Έλληνες της παρέας, την άλλη στον ίδιο τον Σκωτσέζο Σκοτσέζο Σκώτο Σκότο σκοτίστηκα! Γκρέιαμ Γκράχαμ Graham.


Lease on Love - Graham Bond Organisation


----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2017)

...
Μια που θυμήθηκα τον Graham Bond αποπάνω, Love is the Law:







Το law πάντως, παρά το a που έχει, λο θα το μεταγράφαμε, έστω λόο μακρό, έτσι;

Αν και τουλάχιστον ένας υποτίθεται Γάλλος θα διαφωνούσε:






Ή θα παραφωνούσε. 

—Κακοφωνίξ, σου είπα, ούτε άχνα μη βγάλεις!
—Όχι, εγώ θα τραγουδήσω!






Too much meenky minky monkey business. Μάνκι; Ή μήπως μόνκι; :devil:


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 9, 2017)

nickel said:


> Δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα, αλλά, αν δίδασκα ελληνικά σε ξένους και άρχιζαν να μου λένε «Σε λέω» και άλλα παρόμοια, θα τους έπαιρνε και θα τους σήκωνε.



Οκέι, άρα αυτή είναι η διαφορά μας. Εγώ θα τους έλεγα μόνο ότι είναι μια καθ' όλα αποδεκτή εκδοχή, να την χρησιμοποιούν αν θέλουν και όποτε θέλουν και θα ήταν ωραία αφορμή να τους εξηγήσω πώς και γιατί επικράτησε το σημερινό σύστημα όπου στην καθομιλουμένη ο ενικός προέκυψε από την γενική και ο πληθυντικός από την αιτιατική και πώς και γιατί οι βόρειοι χρησιμοποιούν αιτιατική και στον ενικό και στον πληθυντικό.


----------



## SBE (Mar 9, 2017)

Βρε Έλλη, τί δεν καταλαβαίνεις; Όταν διδάσκεις αλλοδαπούς, τους διδάσκεις να μιλάνε τη γλώσσα συστηματικά. Αν τους μάθεις να λέω σε λέω, με λες, θα πρέπει να λένε και το μανόν όζα και να αλληλοαποκαλούνται τζιέρια και γιαβρούμια. Το είπα και πιο πάνω, δεν πρόκειται να ακούσεις κανέναν στην Ελλάδα να λέει έλα να σε κάνω τσοφτεδάκια εδώ χάμω. Επομένως γιατί να διδάξεις τον ξένο να μιλάει σαν να έχει κάνει σαλάτα στο μυαλό του ένα σωρό τοπικές εκφράσεις;

Γνωρίζεις προφανώς ότι στα βόρεια της Αγγλίας όλα τα κλειστά α τα προφέρουν ου. Αν εγώ αρχίσω τώρα να λέω μαβα, γιου αρ μαι σουνσαιν (mother, you are my sunshine) ανακατεύοντας νότια και βόρεια προφορά, το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι να γελάνε και τα παρδαλά αγγλικά κατσίκια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 9, 2017)

Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να μαθαίνει ο ξένος να λέει τζιέρια και γιαβρούμια. Αλλά δεν είπα ότι θα δίδασκα έναν αχταρμά από προφορές και τοπικές ιδιαιτερότητες. Είπα ότι δεν θα διόρθωνα ποτέ έναν μαθητή που χρησιμοποιεί μια καθιερωμένη προφορά ή τοπική ιδιομορφία λες και ήταν λάθος. Εξάλλου δεν υπάρχει κανονική καθομιλουμένη στα ελληνικά ούτε καν καθιερωμένη προφορά. Δεν υπάρχει *απολύτως κανένα* μέρος της Ελλάδας που να χρησιμοποιεί «επίσημη γλώσσα», *αντίστοιχη της RP*. Οι Αθηναίοι μιλάνε έτσι, οι Πελοποννήσιοι γιουβέτσι, οι Μακεδόνες παραγιουβέτσι και πάει λέγοντας. Κι αυτό αφορά και προφορές και καθημερινές λέξεις. Έφερες το παράδειγμα της όζας. Ωραίο παράδειγμα. Δεν υπάρχει επίσημη λέξη. Οι μεν λένε μανόν και οι δε όζα. Και τα δυο είναι τοπικές επιλογές και ουδέποτε υπήρξε μία επίσημη.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 9, 2017)

daeman said:


> Too much meenky minky monkey business. Μάνκι; Ή μήπως μόνκι; :devil:


Ή αν θέλουμε να είμαστε εντελώς τυπικοί, μόγκι. :twit:


----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2017)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Ή αν θέλουμε να είμαστε εντελώς τυπικοί, μόγκι. :twit:



I wanna be like you - The Mowgli monkeys featuring King "Chris Walken" Louis 






Don't say "monkey" in front of the Librarian, not ever! Ape, ape!


----------



## Earion (Mar 10, 2017)

Παλιά, πολύ παλιά ...



nickel said:


> ... κάπου πρέπει να βάλω κι εγώ τις προφορές που με _εκνευρίζουν_ περισσότερο (Ποιος θα ξεκινήσει το νήμα «Ανατριχιαστικές προφορές, όπως όταν κάνει κάποιος τσουλήθρα με τσίγκινο βρακάκι πάνω σε ξυράφι»;):
> 
> προφίσιενσι (Έτσι, χωρίς παχύ «σ», από τους μισούς που το έχουν πάρει και κάνουν τους καθηγητές)
> λοβ (αντί για «λαβ», από τους μισούς εκφωνητές του ραδιοφώνου)
> ...





sapere_aude said:


> Όπως στο εθνοφλυγές "άι λοβ μάι κόντρι";


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 10, 2017)

Αν αυτή η χώρα είναι η Κολομβία...


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2017)

Συγγνώμη βρε Ελλη μου λες δεν υπάρχει επίσημη λέξη για το βερνίκι νυχιών στην ελληνική γλώσσα. 
Πρώτον, δεν ξέρω τί σημαίνει επίσημη λέξη, δεύτερον αν κατάλαβα καλά μάλλον εννοείς το _βερνίκι νυχιών_. 

Επαναλαμβάνω για τρίτη φορά: δεν θα κάνεις παρατήρηση σε κάποιον που μιλάει με τοπική προφορά. ΟΚ. ΑΛΛΑ το σημαντικό είναι να μιλάει με την ίδια προφορά όλη τη φράση/ παράγραφο κλπ. Δε γίνεται να ξεκινάς τη φράση ρουμελιώτικα και να καταλήγεις κρητικά. Γιατί δεν υπάρχει φυσικός ομιλητής της ελληνικής που να το κάνει αυτό, οπότε γιατί να μάθεις τον ξένο να μιλάει έτσι; 
Είπαμε, δεν μπορείς να μάθεις τον άλλον να λέει "ιένα ουραίου γατάτσι". Μπορείς να του πεις ότι στην Στερεά Ελλάδα λένε _ιένα ουραίου κατσούλ_ ή ότι στην Κρήτη λένε _ένα ωραίο γατάτσι_. Και θα του μάθεις να λέει _ένα ωραίο γατάκι_ για να μπορεί να συνεννοείται με όλους.


----------



## daeman (Mar 10, 2017)

...
Στην Κρήτη πάντως λένε «Ω, ξάνοιξε ένα ωραίο κατσούλι, ω χαρώ το!»

Ένα κλασικό ανέκδοτο είναι με τον δάσκαλο που μαθαίνει τις συλλαβές στα παιδιά στο σχολείο:

—Γου και α, γα, του και α, τα, όλο μαζί, παιδιά;
—Κατσούλα!


Πέρα απ' αυτό όμως, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Άλλο τσαρούχια, άλλο στιβάλια, άλλο σκαρπίνια.


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2017)

Ακούγεται το ι στο τέλος, όμως, έτσι δεν είναι; Κι αυτή είναι η διαφορά απο το κατσούλ(ι) το ρουμελιώτικο. 
Οπότε τι διδάσκεις στον ξένο; Να το λέει ή να μην το λέει;

ΥΓ Στην Κρήτη λένε ότι έχει και μαύρες ρίζες το κατσούλι, και δεν εννοούν ότι ξέχασε να πάει κομμωτήριο (μαύρες ρίγες).


----------



## daeman (Mar 10, 2017)

SBE said:


> Ακούγεται το ι στο τέλος, όμως, έτσι δεν είναι; Κι αυτή είναι η διαφορά απο το κατσούλ(ι) το ρουμελιώτικο.
> Οπότε τι διδάσκεις στον ξένο; Να το λέει ή να μην το λέει;
> 
> ΥΓ Στην Κρήτη λένε ότι έχει και μαύρες ρίζες το κατσούλι, και δεν εννοούν ότι ξέχασε να πάει κομμωτήριο (μαύρες ρίγες).



α. Ναι, ακούγεται. 

β. Στον ξένο διδάσκεις πρώτα την κοινή νεοελληνική, όσο νερό και να χωράει αυτός ο όρος, και μετά, αν έχει όρεξη να εντρυφήσει, τις ντοπιολαλιές, ενημερώνοντάς τον για τη σημασία τους, τη θέση, τις περιστάσεις και το στάτους τους, να ξέρει τι του γίνεται και ν' αποφασίσει ο ίδιος πώς θέλει να μιλάει, και αναλόγως να ξέρει πώς θα τον βλέπουν οι άλλοι. Όχι όμως με ανακάτεμα, αχταρμά, γιατί κάθε πράμα στον τόπο του. Εκτός αν είναι ξένος που μαθαίνει τη γλώσσα εξ ακοής στο μέρος που έτυχε να μείνει, οπότε από τις συνθήκες μαθαίνει πρώτα την ντοπιολαλιά, σαν κάμποσους ξενομπάτες που κατέω και μιλούνε κρητικά. 






«*Ζ*ενικώς τα πράματα όπως εξελίσσονται στη ζωή μου, έχω πάντα την αίσθηση ότι δε *ζ*ίν*ου*νται κατόπιν απόφασης, είναι πράιγματα που σου έρχονται με το δικό τους *το *τρόπο, *τσαι *σου υποδεικνύουν το δικό σου το δρόμο *τσαι *δεν έχεις εσύ παρά να τα ακολουθήσεις.»

ΥΓ: Δεν παριστάνεται εύκολα αυτός ο ήχος με ελληνικά γράμματα, είναι κάτι ανάμεσα σε γ και ζ, οπότε βολευόμαστε αναγκαστικά με το ζ που τον χαρακτηρίζει σε σχέση με το γ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 11, 2017)

SBE said:


> Συγγνώμη βρε Ελλη μου λες δεν υπάρχει επίσημη λέξη για το βερνίκι νυχιών στην ελληνική γλώσσα.
> Πρώτον, δεν ξέρω τί σημαίνει επίσημη λέξη, δεύτερον αν κατάλαβα καλά μάλλον εννοείς το _βερνίκι νυχιών_.



Σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει «καθαρόαιμη» εκδοχή της γλώσσας, μία κοινή καθομιλουμένη. Δεν ξέρω πώς αλλιώς να το πω. Δεν υπάρχει μία κύρια εκδοχή, υπάρχουν αρκετές τοπικές. _Βερνίκι νυχιών_ είναι δύο λέξεις. Η λέξη μανόν είναι τοπικός ιδιωματισμός, το ίδιο και η λέξη όζα. Δεν υπάρχει κοινή λέξη. Υπάρχει ένας μεγάλος όγκος λέξεων και εκφράσεων που είναι κοινός, έχουμε κατά βάση κοινή γραμματική και συντακτικό, αλλά όλα αυτά σε πολύ γενικές γραμμές. Δεν υπάρχει κανονική κοινή γραμματική και κοινό συντακτικό όπως υφίσταται στα αγγλικά (δεν εκφέρω άποψη για άλλες γλώσσες). Τεχνητά ή όχι, στα αγγλικά υπάρχει μια «ορθή» εκδοχή για τα πάντα, από προφορά ως ορθογραφία, συντακτικό και γραμματική και από εκεί και πέρα υπάρχουν τοπικές παραλλαγές που μπορεί να μοιάζουν και τελείως ξένες με την «ορθή» εκδοχή. Στα ελληνικά δεν συμβαίνει τέτοιο πράγμα στον ίδιο βαθμό.

Τώρα, σχετικά με το άλλο... νομοτελειακά, δεν γίνεται κάποιος ξένος από μόνος του να μάθει εκφράσεις και προφορές από πολλές διαλέκτους ταυτόχρονα, οπότε το πρόβλημα που λες δεν μπορεί να υφίσταται. Είναι πιθανόν να εκτεθεί σε περιορισμένο αριθμό ιδιωματισμών από διάφορα μέρη, διαβάζοντας ή ακούγοντας φυσικούς ομιλητές, αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα πιθανόν να χρειαστεί να επισημάνεις σε κάποιον ότι μιλάει ανάμεικτα ρουμελιώτικα με κρητικά και χαλκιδικιώτικα.

Όταν διδάσκεις ελληνικά σε ξένους, θα διδάξεις την κοινή νεοελληνική. Όταν φτάσεις σε λέξεις και εκφράσεις που διαφέρουν από τόπο σε τόπο και δεν υπάρχει κοινός όρος στην κοινή νεοελληνική, θα διδάξεις ό,τι σού κατέβει. Ναι, αυτό ακριβώς. Έχει δικαίωμα ο κάθε ομιλητής να επιλέξει την δική του εκδοχή της γλώσσας κι άλλωστε αυτό κάνουμε όλοι μας. Μέρος της αργκό προκύπτει έτσι, όπως και ατάκες, ανέκδοτα κι ένας πακτωλός πολιτισμικών στοιχείων, που άλλα είναι ασήμαντα και περαστικά και άλλα πιο σημαντικά και μόνιμα. Υπάρχει ανταλλαγή γλωσσικών στοιχείων ανάμεσα στις διάφορες εκδοχές της ΚΝΕ κι αυτό μόνο θετικό μπορεί να είναι.

Από εκεί και πέρα, αν ακούσεις κάποιον να αναμειγνύει ιδιωματισμούς από διάφορα μέρη, *εφόσον δεν έχουν κοινό όρο στην ΚΝΕ*, καλά θα κάνεις να τον αφήσεις να ανακατέψει ό,τι θέλει χωρίς να τον επιπλήττεις ότι κάνει λάθος. Κι ακόμη κι αν υπάρχει κοινός όρος στην ΚΝΕ, θα του το επισημάνεις, δεν θα του πεις ότι κάνει λάθος και δεν υπάρχει αυτό που λέει, λες και το κατέβασε από την κούτρα του. Όπως μετά το Παρά Πέντε όλοι άρχισαν να πετάνε νjι και λjι αντί νι και λι. Τι θα πεις στον ξένο που θα το μιμηθεί; Ότι είναι λάθος να μιλάει έτσι αν κατά τα άλλα μιλάει με την στάνταρ αστική προφορά της ΚΝΕ; Όχι. Θα του εξηγήσεις το φαινόμενο, θα του εξηγήσεις από πού προέκυψε η μόδα, ποια ντοπιολαλιά μιμείται και αν θέλει ας το χρησιμοποιεί όπου και όποτε θέλει. Γιατί να του πεις «είναι λάθος»; Με ποιο επιστημονικό, ορθολογικό κριτήριο είναι λάθος;

Αν κάποιος πει «θαλα' χαλάγαμε τη νύφε'ς τη φιλέτα», που είναι γλωσσικός αχταρμάς, πράγματι, απαγορεύεται να το πει; Λέει κάτι λάθος; Θα καταλάβεις λιγότερα απ' ό,τι αν σου τα πει όλα στην ίδια διάλεκτο που έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν γνωρίζεις; Δεν θα έλεγα ποτέ σε κάποιον ότι αυτό που λέει είναι λάθος, απλά θα τον ρωτούσα αν καταλάβαινε ότι αναμειγνύει γλωσσικά στοιχεία από διάφορες διαλέκτους και γιατί το κάνει. Αν δεν ήξερε ότι το κάνει, θα του έδινα περισσότερες πληροφορίες. Αν το έκανε συνειδητά, με γεια του με χαρά του. Όλα αυτά στην ελληνική γλώσσα ανήκουν.


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2017)

Όλα αυτά επειδή σου είναι αδύνατο να παραδεχτείς ότι μια σειρά λέξεις που έγραψα (και πολλές παρόμοιες) προφέρονται από τους περισσότερους αγγλόφωνους (και ξένους που μιλάνε προσεκτικά αγγλικά) με ήχο ενός καθαρού α. Όπως το ακούμε σε όλα τα λεξικά και όσα τραγούδια ή αποσπάσματα από ταινίες θες να κατεβάσω. Και που είναι όχι απλώς φυσιολογικό αλλά υποχρεωτικό να διδάξεις αυτές τις λέξεις με αυτή την προφορά και όχι κάποια αποκλίνουσα. Σου είναι αδύνατο να δεχτείς αυτή την άποψη και πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να κάνεις γύρω γύρω και να λες επιπλέον χίλιες δυο άλλες ασχετίλες. Και δεν σκέφτεσαι καν πόσο προσβλητικός μπορεί να είσαι σε ένα άνθρωπο που δίδαξε πολλά χρόνια, έβγαλε πολλούς μαθητές με Proficiency, έγραψε λεξικά και σχολικά βοηθήματα περισσότερα από τα χρόνια σου και δικαιούται να έχει άποψη και να μη μετακινείται ρούπι απ' αυτήν. Ούτε που σου πέρασε από το μυαλό ότι ακόμα κι αν σε κάποια αφόρητα εγωιστική γωνιά του μυαλού σου εξακολουθείς να πιστεύεις ότι έχεις δίκιο, έρχεται κάποια στιγμή που σταματάς να προσβάλλεις τους συνομιλητές σου.


Μέτρα λαβ!


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 11, 2017)

Τι είναι αυτά που γράφεις; Τι ακριβώς έχεις πάρει τόσο προσωπικά και μιλάς για προσβολές και διδασκαλίες και χρόνια; Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το παίρνεις προσωπικά και δεν δέχομαι την λογική ότι η έκφραση μιας άποψης για ένα θέμα μπορεί να προσβάλλει κάποιον άλλον για οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός από θρησκεία. Ουσιαστικά μού ζητάς να σταματήσω να εκφράζω την άποψή μου ότι η Χ προφορά είναι καθ' όλα αποδεκτή γιατί αυτό σε προσβάλλει σαν άτομο, δάσκαλο και επαγγελματία. Λες και είπα πουθενά ότι κάνεις κάτι λάθος ή λες κάτι λάθος.

Πραγματικά, τι είναι αυτά που γράφεις;




nickel said:


> Όλα αυτά επειδή σου είναι αδύνατο να παραδεχτείς ότι μια σειρά λέξεις που έγραψα (και πολλές παρόμοιες) προφέρονται από τους περισσότερους αγγλόφωνους (και ξένους που μιλάνε προσεκτικά αγγλικά) με ήχο ενός καθαρού α.




Από τους περισσότερους αγγλόφωνους; Ναι, οι Αμερικάνοι είναι περισσότεροι σε πλήθος. Από τους περισσότερους Βρετανούς πάντως δεν είναι καθόλου καθαρό [α]. Καθαρό [α] θα ήταν αν ήταν ανοιχτό, κεντρικό φωνήεν, όχι σχεδόν μέσο, οπίσθιο ακόμη και στην RP.


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2017)

Θα προσπαθήσω, για τελευταία ίσως φορά. Καταλαβαίνεις, υποθέτω, από αυτά που γράφω ότι στα πενήντα χρόνια που με τον άλφα ή βήτα τρόπο διδάσκω λέω «λαβ» σε όποιον μαθαίνει αγγλικά και, αν αυτός μου πει «λοβ», τον διορθώνω, όπως τον διορθώνω και για κάθε άλλο χοντρό λάθος. Πενήντα χρόνια. Έρχεσαι τώρα και λες ότι κακώς τον διορθώνω και θα έπρεπε να τον αφήνω να λέει λοβ, γιατί έτσι το άκουσες εσύ εκεί που βρέθηκες. Πόσο δύσκολο είναι να καταλάβεις ότι με αυτόν τον ισχυρισμό σου ακυρώνεις την προσπάθεια που κάνω εγώ, αλλά και όλοι οι άλλοι δάσκαλοι που ξέρω, να διδάξουμε τα αγγλικά που ξέρουμε εμείς ως σωστά και όχι κάποιο τουρλού τουρλού που μπορεί να προκύψει αλλιώς. Αν έστω και κάποιος περάσει από εδώ και γοητευτεί από το επιχείρημά σου, θα είναι ζημιά. Γι’ αυτό δεν θα σε αφήσω σε χλωρό κλαρί. Ανορθολογικές χοντράδες δεν πρόκειται να έχουν πέραση στη Λεξιλογία. 





Hellegennes said:


> Από τους περισσότερους αγγλόφωνους; Ναι, οι Αμερικάνοι είναι περισσότεροι σε πλήθος. Από τους περισσότερους Βρετανούς πάντως δεν είναι καθόλου καθαρό [α]. Καθαρό [α] θα ήταν αν ήταν ανοιχτό, κεντρικό φωνήεν, όχι σχεδόν μέσο, οπίσθιο ακόμη και στην RP.



Δεν ξέρω τι είναι καθαρό ή ανοιχτό για σένα. Δεν είναι λοβ, πάντως. Είναι λαβ. Σταμάτα να λες βλακείες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 11, 2017)

Καταφανώς έχουμε διαφορετική προσέγγιση του τι είναι λάθος και πώς διδάσκουμε κάτι, αλλά το να λες ότι σε προσβάλλει μια άλλη άποψη επειδή δεν σ' αρέσει, ίσως, λέω ίσως, είναι προσβλητικό γι' αυτόν που εκφράζει την άποψη. Η οποία άποψη λέει ότι είναι εξίσου λάθος να προφέρεις τον συγκεκριμένο ήχο είτε ως [ο] είτε ως [α], γιατί δεν είναι τίποτα απ' τα δύο. Όπως δεν θα διόρθωνα κάποιον αν έλεγε δjαλύω ή διαλύω, ανάλογα με το τι θεωρώ εγώ σωστό, έτσι δεν θα διόρθωνα και το συγκεκριμένο. Έχεις κάθε δικαίωμα να θεωρείς ότι το [ʌ] είναι καθαρό [α], δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να προσθέσω.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 12, 2017)

SBE said:


> Και ειδικά για τη λέξη love, εγώ μία διαφορά έχω προσέξει, ότι οι βόρειοι τη λένε λουβ.



Οι Ολυμπιακοί θυμόμαστε ακόμη με νοσταλγία την φοβερή (και υποθέτω μεθυσμένη όπως θα διαπιστώσετε) περιγραφή του -ναι, καταγόμενου από τη βόρειο Αγγλία- Ray Hudson στο γκολ του Πατσατζόγλου στο Ολυμπιακός - Μπενφίκα 5-1:

- Πατσατζόγκλου. Ουάν τουτς, δεν γκόουλ (στο 2:13)


----------



## SBE (Mar 12, 2017)

To #53 έχει τόσα πολλά λάθ που σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά και πάω να ασχοληθώ με άλλα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 12, 2017)

pidyo said:


> - Πατσατζόγκλου. Ουάν τουτς, δεν γκόουλ (στο 2:13)



Γκουόουλ ήθελες μάλλον να γράψεις, αφού είπαμε, όλα ου.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 12, 2017)

SBE said:


> Γκουόουλ ήθελες μάλλον να γράψεις, αφού είπαμε, όλα ου.



Λέει κι ένα «μπεστ οφ δε μπουντς» αργότερα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 12, 2017)

SBE said:


> To #53 έχει τόσα πολλά λάθ που σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά και πάω να ασχοληθώ με άλλα.



Εντάξει, αφού λες ότι έχει λάθη χωρίς να ασχοληθείς, είναι έγκυρος σχολιασμός. Αρκεί ένα «έχει λάθη» από μόνο του. Η πληροφορία «έχει τόσο πολλά λάθη» είναι αυτοεπιβεβαιούμενη, όχι ξεκάρφωτος ισχυρισμός ελλείψει επιχειρημάτων.


----------



## SBE (Mar 12, 2017)

Δεν πρόκειται να απαντήσω στην πρόκλησή σου να απαντήσω ό,τι δεν απάντησα πιο πάνω. Έχει λάθη. Τέλος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 12, 2017)

Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνεις είναι ότι όταν δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι να απαντήσεις σε κάτι, για οποιονδήποτε λόγο, έχεις την επιλογή να μην απαντήσεις και να πας παρακάτω. Είναι τουλάχιστον εκνευριστικό, για να μην πω ξεκάθαρα προκλητικό, να απαντάς και η απάντησή σου να είναι αφ' υψηλού απόρριψη χωρίς περαιτέρω σχολιασμό. Όταν προσποιείσαι ότι δεν απαντάς, αλλά νιώθεις την ανάγκη να εκφράσεις την αδιαφορία σου στο να απαντήσεις, στην ουσία το κάνεις μόνο για να προκαλέσεις και να απαξιώσεις αυτό στο οποίο υποτίθεται ότι δεν απαντάς. Είναι σαν το "_no pun intended"_ που χώνουν παντού άτομα που κάνουν συνειδητά λογοπαίγνιο. Η δήλωση «δεν σκοπεύω να απαντήσω» είναι αυτοαναιρούμενη. Όταν θεωρείς ότι κάτι δεν αξίζει σχολιασμού, δεν το σχολιάζεις. Η δήλωση ότι δεν σχολιάζεις είναι από μόνη της σχολιασμός.


----------



## SBE (Mar 12, 2017)

Έλλη, ελπίζω να πιάνεις την ειρωνεία σε αυτό που έγραψες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 13, 2017)

Ειρωνεία θα υπήρχε αν προσποιούμουν ότι δεν ήθελα να απαντήσω στην απαξιωτική σου διαγραφή των επιχειρημάτων μου ή αν το #64 δεν περιείχε κανένα επιχείρημα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 13, 2017)

Ειρωνία είναι το ότι κατηγορείς άλλους γι' αυτά που κάνεις εσύ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 13, 2017)

Α, θυμάσαι πολλές φορές να είπα «δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να εξηγήσω γιατί αυτό που λες είναι λάθος».


----------



## pontios (Mar 13, 2017)

Νομίζω είναι λογικό όταν μαθαίνεις μια ξένη γλώσσα (τα UK English, εν προκειμένω), να θέλεις να στην διδάξουν (ή να τη μάθεις) έτσι όπως προφέρεται στα ονομαστά πανεπιστήμια και αναγνωρισμένα σχολεία, και online (Cambridge Dictionary etc..) - ακόμα και αν η προφορά αυτή τυχαίνει να αντιπροσωπεύει μόνο ένα μικρό ποσοστό των ομιλητών.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 13, 2017)

Δεν έχω την παραμικρή αντίρρηση σ' αυτό. Η αντίρρησή μου ήταν ότι ονομάστηκε λάθος κάτι που αποτελεί την προφορά εκατομμυρίων φυσικών ομιλητών. Θα το ονόμαζα κι εγώ λάθος αν αφορούσε μόνο συγκεκριμένη λέξη κι όχι τον φθόγγο τον ίδιο κι αν γινόταν ασυνείδητα*. Συνειδητά, ο καθένας επιλέγει πώς θα μιλήσει. Άλλωστε οι περισσότερες προφορές μη φυσικών ομιλητών είναι ψηφιδωτό διάφορων προφορών κι αυτό είναι φυσικό γιατί δεν διδάσκεσαι την γλώσσα από μικρός, σε ένα γεωγραφικά και κοινωνικά περιορισμένο περιβάλλον και όταν την μαθαίνεις εκτίθεσαι σε πολλές διαφορετικές προφορές ταυτόχρονα. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που επιλέγουν να προφέρουν πράγματα με τον δικό τους τρόπο. Π.χ. η προφορά της Ελισάβετ είναι αρκούντως διαφορετική εκδοχή της RP, μια εκδοχή που μιλάει μόνο η ίδια.

Επαναλαμβάνω, δεν έχω καμμιά αντίρρηση στο τι επιλέγει καθένας να διδάξει ούτε και στον τρόπο που θα το διδάξει (εκτός αν ο τρόπος περιλαμβάνει βία οποιουδήποτε τύπου, εννοείται).



* π.χ. αν πρόφερε λοβ, αλλά σαμ, νταν, σαν, θα εξηγούσα ότι ο φθόγγος είναι ίδιος και πρέπει να διαλέξει προφορά. Και πάλι, αν μετά την διευκρίνιση επέλεγε να το προφέρει έτσι, γιατί έτσι τού άρεσε, θα έλεγα ότι είναι δικό του θέμα μετά. Ξέρω άτομα που γουστάρουν να προφέρουν παχύ σίγμα σε κάποιες λέξεις ή αγγλικό «τζ» ή «ρ». Μπορεί να μου φανεί αστείο, αλλά δεν θα προσπαθήσω να τους αλλάξω προφορά.


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2017)

Εύρημα: Μόλις ανακάλυψα ότι το Longman έχει προσθέσει προφορά και στα παραδείγματα. Πολύτιμο για μαθητές!
http://www.ldoceonline.com/dictionary/love

Helle, όταν ο μαθητής έρχεται να μάθει αγγλικά, θέλει να του λέω ότι το λοβ είναι λάθος, όπως και ότι είναι λάθος να το γράφει luv. Μην προσπαθείς να μας μάθεις τη δουλειά μας.


----------



## dominotheory (Mar 13, 2017)

.....
Με προβλημάτισε πολύ αυτή η συζήτηση, ώσπου πριν λίγη ώρα ήρθε η απάντηση θαυματουργικά, με τη μορφή δημοσίευσης (ποστ, ε; δεν πιστεύω να έχασα κάτι...) στο FB:

_Τι απαντά ο Brian Eno όταν τoν ρωτάνε αν έπαιζε στους Roxy Music; 
*ΕΝΟείται!!!*_

Πιο σοβαρά: αγαπητέ Νίκελ, σ' αυτή τη συζήτηση πιστεύω ότι ο κύριος αντίπαλός σου είναι η οργή σου και η προσπάθειά σου να επιβάλεις την αλήθεια (_..._and_ "_alternative facts_" _keep popping up in my mind :inno:). Καλύτερα, για εμένα, να ακολουθούσες το γνωστό «διαφωνώ με ό,τι λες, αλλά θα υπερασπιστώ το δικαίωμά σου να το λες». Έχει δημιουργηθεί θέμα από το τίποτα.






Jamiroquai - Love Is The Drug*


* Eno had left the band, I know...


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 13, 2017)

nickel said:


> Εύρημα: Μόλις ανακάλυψα ότι το Longman έχει προσθέσει προφορά και στα παραδείγματα. Πολύτιμο για μαθητές!
> http://www.ldoceonline.com/dictionary/love
> 
> Helle, όταν ο μαθητής έρχεται να μάθει αγγλικά, θέλει να του λέω ότι το λοβ είναι λάθος, όπως και ότι είναι λάθος να το γράφει luv. Μην προσπαθείς να μας μάθεις τη δουλειά μας.




Εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω σε ποιο σημείο σού είπα πώς να κάνεις την δουλειά σου. Ξαναδιαβάζω το #2 και ειλικρινά δεν το βλέπω. Την γνώμη μου εξέφρασα.


----------



## m_a_a_ (Mar 15, 2017)

Ένα σχόλιο πάνω στο θέμα της μεταγραφής (το οποίο κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την κουβέντα περί ορθότητας φράσεων τύπου "σε λέω" κλπ.)

Το love δεν προφέρεται ούτε λαβ ούτε λοβ. Είναι σαν να σας έδωσσν πέντε ταμπέλες - άσπρο, μαύρο, κίτρινο, κόκκινο, μπλε - και να σας είπαν ταξινομήστε όλα τα χρώματα. Κι έχετε πέσει πάνω στο σομόν και μαλώνετε πώς θα το πούμε.

Γιατί ούτε Love-έρδος είναι ο Λοβέρδος, αλλά ούτε και love-αρο το λάβαρο.

Ούτε καν όλα τα "ʌ" είναι ίδια μεταξύ τους. Η απεικόνιση των φωνηέντων είτε μ' αυτά τα σύμβολα της προφοράς είτε με ελληνικά γράμματα είναι σύμβαση.

Και ατέλειες έχει και αμφισβήτηση χωράει. Εκ των πραγμάτων.

Απλώς επειδή στα ελληνικά δεν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα και υπάρχει πλήρης αντιστοιχία φωνητικών φθόγγων και αλφαβητικών συμβόλων, μας ξενίζει λιγάκι το όλο ζόρι. 

Κι όσο για τον υποθετικό μαθητή, εγώ θα του έλεγα να ξεχάσει αυτά που ήξερε και να σπάσει το στόμα του να βγάλει καινούριους ήχους.

Αν πάλι θέλει απλά να συνεννοηθεί, ας κάνει ό,τι νομίζει. Τι λαβ γιου, τι λοβ γιου...


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2017)

m_a_a_ said:


> Ούτε καν όλα τα "ʌ" είναι ίδια μεταξύ τους.



Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το worry έχει ξεστρατίσει. :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2017)

Επειδή είπα πιο πάνω ότι δεν θα αφήνω να περνάνε ανορθολογισμοί που με ενοχλούν, ας σχολιάσω και μερικά από τα παραπάνω ανορθολογικά:



m_a_a_ said:


> Το love δεν προφέρεται ούτε λαβ ούτε λοβ.


Επισήμως είναι λαβ. Γι’ αυτό όλα τα λεξικά το παριστάνουν με το φωνητικό σύμβολο ʌ, που, αν το ακούσετε στα λεξικά όπου έχω στείλει να ακούσετε, είναι α και όχι ο. Εκτός αν έχετε κάποια άγνωστη σε μένα ασθένεια των αφτιών και ακούτε κάτι διαφορετικό.



> Γιατί ούτε Love-έρδος είναι ο Λοβέρδος, αλλά ούτε και love-αρο το λάβαρο.


Δεν ξέρω ποια χροιά θα δώσεις στο α όταν θα πεις λαβ στα αγγλικά. Αλλά το λαβ στο λάβαρο και το κατάλαβα είναι το πλησιέστερο λαβ που έχουμε στο επίσημο αγγλικό που θα διδάξεις στον μαθητή.



> Ούτε καν όλα τα "ʌ" είναι ίδια μεταξύ τους.


Είπα μια λέξη που ήταν με ʌ και έχει αλλάξει η προφορά της σε ɜː. Κατά τ’ άλλα, όλα τα ʌ είναι ίδια μεταξύ τους. Και αλίμονο αν σπείρεις αμφιβολία στους μαθητές. Θα πρέπει να ακούσει και να προφέρει το ίδιο α στις λέξεις που έδωσα στο #4.



> Κι όσο για τον υποθετικό μαθητή, εγώ θα του έλεγα να ξεχάσει αυτά που ήξερε και να σπάσει το στόμα του να βγάλει καινούριους ήχους.



Βεβαίως, για να πει dad και sheep και road. Αλλά δεν θέλει ιδιαίτερο κόπο να μάθει να λέει λαβ. Ο εκνευρισμός μου με το λοβ τον εκφωνητών είναι επειδή δείχνουν ότι δεν πρόσεχαν στην τάξη και είναι θεόκουφοι και θεοαπρόσεχτοι όταν ακούνε τραγούδια και τραγούδια με λαβ και αυτοί επιμένουν να λένε λοβ. 



> Αν πάλι θέλει απλά να συνεννοηθεί, ας κάνει ό,τι νομίζει. Τι λαβ γιου, τι λοβ γιου...


Λατρεύω τη χαλαρότητα της ιδεολογίας του καμακιού...


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2017)

Άσκηση για να δούμε αν υπάρχει περιθώριο συνεννόησης ή τελικά ακούμε διαφορετικά πράγματα : 

Στις εκφωνήσεις των 17 παραδειγμάτων σε αυτή τη σελίδα, πόσα /wʌ/ ακούτε και πόσα /wɜː/;

http://www.ldoceonline.com/dictionary/worry


----------



## Palavra (Mar 15, 2017)

dominotheory said:


> Καλύτερα, για εμένα, να ακολουθούσες το γνωστό «διαφωνώ με ό,τι λες, αλλά θα υπερασπιστώ το δικαίωμά σου να το λες». Έχει δημιουργηθεί θέμα από το τίποτα.


Δεν τοποθετούμαι επί του θέματος του νήματος, αλλά αυτό δεν μπορώ να το αφήσω να πέσει κάτω. Ό,τι γράφω στο εξής φυσικά δεν αποτελούν κάποιου είδους μομφή για εσένα, Ντόμινε, το ξεκαθαρίζω από τώρα :) Ωστόσο, επειδή έχει παραγίνει το κακό με τα εναλλακτικά γεγονότα και την ελευθερία της έκφρασης, να σημειώσω τα εξής:

Δεν υπάρχει «γνώμη» και «άποψη» για πράγματα τα οποία έχουν αντικειμενική υπόσταση και ευρύτερη συναίνεση. Επομένως, όχι, δεν έχουν όλες οι γνώμες την ίδια βαρύτητα, ούτε το γεγονός ότι κάποιος είναι ελεύθερος να πει την άποψή του σημαίνει πως η άποψή του είναι σωστή. Ούτε χωρεί συζήτηση για το «αντικειμενική υπόσταση» και το «ευρύτερη συναίνεση» επειδή κάποιος πιστεύει στη μεταμοντέρνα αντίληψη πως όλα είναι υπό αμφισβήτηση, ακόμα κι αν ο αμφισβητών δεν έχει εμπειρία στο θέμα πάνω στο οποίο τοποθετείται. Ελευθερία της έκφρασης σημαίνει να μπορείς να λες την άποψή σου χωρίς να υφίστασαι διωγμούς *από το επίσημο κράτος*. Δεν σημαίνει ότι ο συνομιλητής σου δεν είναι ελεύθερος να σου υποδείξει πως αυτό που λες δεν είναι σωστό ή και να το χαρακτηρίσει αρνητικά. 

Οπότε, το «υπερασπίζομαι το δικαίωμά σου να λες αυτό που λες» δεν σημαίνει «δεν έχω το δικαίωμα να σου πω ότι λες ανακρίβειες». Ούτε σημαίνει πως δεν έχω δικαίωμα να σε τιμωρήσω επειδή αυτό που είπες δεν συνάδει με το χώρο στον οποίο το εξέφρασες και το κοινό στο οποίο το απηύθυνες. Η ελευθερία του λόγου δεν είναι χωρίς συνέπειες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 15, 2017)

Για να καταλάβω, nickel, αν υποθέσουμε ότι ο τίτλος του επίμαχου τραγουδιού δεν ήταν "Love" αλλά "Tongues", το σχόλιό σου θα είχε ως εξής;

Το τραγούδι λέγεται *Tongues*_ και στα ελληνικά «Τανκς» (και όχι, πανάθεμα τα αγγλικά που σας μάθανε, «Τονκς»).

_Έρχεται λοιπόν ο άσχετος αναγνώστης της Λεξιλογίας και αναρωτιέται, μα είναι ομόηχα το "_tanks"_ και το "_tongues"_;

Τι ακριβώς τού απαντάς;


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2017)

Hellegennes said:


> Το τραγούδι λέγεται *Tongues* και στα ελληνικά «Τανκς» (και όχι, πανάθεμα τα αγγλικά που σας μάθανε, «Τονκς»).



Αν το θεωρούσα εξίσου σημαντικό με την ταλαιπωρία που υφίσταται το love (και ίσως επειδή θα ήταν ο τίτλος ενός τραγουδιού που θα μας εκπροσωπούσε και άρα δεν θα χαιρόμουν να τον λένε στραβά):

Το τραγούδι λέγεται *Tongues* και στα ελληνικά *«Τανγκζ»* (και όχι, πανάθεμα τα αγγλικά που σας μάθανε, «Τονκς» ή... «Τανκς»).


(Και, σας παρακαλώ, μην αρχίσετε τα δικολαβίστικα, ότι θα μπορούσα να γράψω «τανγκς» ή ότι δεν ακούγεται κανένα σκληρό γκ στα αγγλικά.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 15, 2017)

Δεν έχει σημασία, γιατί το _tanks_ στα ελληνικά το προφέρουμε _τανκς_. Εξάλλου η διαφορά ζήτα με σίγμα είναι μικρή, ειδικά μετά από κάπα ή γκ (που δεν υπάρχει, όντως, πουθενά στο _tongues_ ή, αν θες, είναι τόσο σκληρό όσο είναι και το _ζ_). Υπεκφεύγεις όμως, γιατί εγώ άλλο σε ρώτησα. Καταλαβαίνεις τι λέω.

Εσύ δηλαδή προφέρεις _*ταν *_και διδάσκεις ότι _tongue_ και _tan_ έχουν περίπου ίδια προφορά;

Ή, ξέρω 'γώ, διδάσκεις πώς κακώς λέμε Τζακ Λόντον και Λόντον Σίτι;


----------



## daeman (Mar 15, 2017)

...
Έλα, ρε λαβ, στον τόπο σου και γλώσσες μη γυρεύεις!

Τι Tongues και tongue twisters πια; Ας ξεμπερδευτεί πρώτα το love και μετά υπάρχει χώρος και για άλλα, γιατί όταν εισάγουμε περιττές παραμέτρους στο πρόβλημα (ας το πούμε «πρόβλημα», γιατί επί της ουσίας εγώ δεν βλέπω πρόβλημα, μόνο επί της διαδικασίας), δεν βγαίνει άκρη, μόνο επεκτείνεται αλλού και στο τέλος γίνεται αχταρμάς.

Δουλειά δεν είχε ο διάολος, μας σκότιζε το love τον έρωτα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2017)

Hellegennes said:


> Εσύ δηλαδή προφέρεις _*ταν *_και διδάσκεις ότι _tongue_ και _tan_ έχουν περίπου ίδια προφορά;



Οι δάσκαλοι που ξέρω εγώ αναλώνουν πολύ χρόνο για να διδάξουν τη λεπτή αλλά απαραίτητη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε bad και bud, ran και run, hat και hut, και όλες τις άλλες λέξεις που διαφέρουν μόνο στο /æ/ και /ʌ/. Άσε πια τις διαφορές ανάμεσα σε /n/ και /ŋ/.

Και, φυσικά, διδάσκουν Λάντον και διορθώνουν τους μαθητές που λένε λόντον.

Τι τα θες όμως και βάζεις όλα αυτά στη μέση, επιδεικνύοντας και αποδεικνύοντας ότι δεν έχεις καλή σχέση με τη διδασκαλία;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 15, 2017)

Ήδη από το #2 μίλησα γι' αυτές τις διακρίσεις. Οπότε δεν βρίσκεται εκεί η διαφορά μας. Μίλησα και για διαφοροποίηση της προφοράς βάσει θέσης των φωνηέντων, αριθμού συλλαβών, κτλ. Έφερα σαν παράδειγμα το _photographer_. Πόσα ξεχωριστά φωνήεντα έχει αυτή η λέξη* και πώς θα πείσεις τον μαθητή σου για την σωστή προφορά όταν διδάσκεις ότι το [ʌ] είναι καθαρό [α], αδιακρίτως, και είναι λάθος να το προφέρεις αλλιώς (όπου [ʌ], βάλε οποιοδήποτε φωνήεν);


* έτσι και πεις πάνω από δύο θα πάω να πηδηχτώ απ' το παράθυρο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2017)

Το photographer προφέρεται /fəˈtɒɡrəfə/ και δεν έχει καμιά απολύτως σχέση με τη συζήτησή μας, που είναι ότι το love το προφέρουμε λαβ και όχι λοβ. Το Helle βγαίνει από το χέλι ή από το hell;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 15, 2017)

Έχει τρομερή σχέση με την συζήτησή μας, γιατί αν προσπαθήσει κάποιος να προφέρει _photographer_ με το ίδιο ακριβώς φωνήεν εις τριπλούν, θα ακουστεί κάτι που έχει από ελάχιστη ως μηδενική σχέση με την προφορά της λέξης είτε σε RP είτε σε μανδαρινοεγγλέζικα. Το schwa αλλάζει υφή ανάλογα με την θέση του και το περιβάλλον του. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και σε άλλα φωνήεντα της αγγλικής και το [ʌ] δεν αποτελεί εξαίρεση κι αυτό το τόνισα ήδη από το #2 και αποτελεί την βάση της διαφωνίας μας.


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2017)

Καλά. Μπουρδολογίες υψηλού επιπέδου. Να το κόψουμε εδώ;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 15, 2017)

Α, δηλαδή δεν ισχύει τίποτα απ' αυτά; Οκέι, φαίνεται ότι δεν υπάρχει καμμιά επικοινωνία ούτε και διάθεση επικοινωνίας.


----------



## SBE (Mar 16, 2017)

Άσε, βρε Ελληγενή, όλοι εναντίον σου. Όλοι. Μόνο εσύ κατέχεις το σωστό και κανένας δεν σε ακούει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 16, 2017)

Καιρό είχα να διαβάσω τόσο θλιβερό νήμα στη Λεξιλογία και αυτή είναι η ελεύθερη (και ανοιχτή σε κάθε κριτική) γνώμη μου.


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2017)

drsiebenmal said:


> Καιρό είχα να διαβάσω τόσο θλιβερό νήμα στη Λεξιλογία και αυτή είναι η ελεύθερη (και ανοιχτή σε κάθε κριτική) γνώμη μου.



Δεν έχεις άδικο. Δυστυχώς, το χειρίστηκα από την αρχή με θυμό. Έπρεπε να φτιάξω ένα απλό πλακάτ και να το βάζω εκεί που κατέθετα τις εκρήξεις μου επειδή γράφονταν πράγματα που πιστεύω ότι είναι είτε ανακριβή είτε άσχετα με το θέμα.







Έχω μια δικαιολογία. Εδώ και καιρό βρίσκομαι σε συνεχή εκνευρισμό με λάθη που πιστεύω ότι γίνονται γύρω μας και ανακρίβειες που λέγονται, που πιστεύω ότι καταστρέφουν τη χώρα και το μέλλον των παιδιών μας. Αποφεύγω πια να τα σχολιάσω, γιατί μπορεί να είναι η υποκειμενική ματιά μου, να γίνονται για το μεγαλείο και την προκοπή της χώρας. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, δεν αφορούν θέματα γλωσσικά. Όταν ωστόσο βρέθηκα αντιμέτωπος με ανακρίβειες για γλωσσικό θέμα, για το οποίο πίστευα ότι μπορώ να έχω αντικειμενική άποψη, ξεχείλισε ο θυμός μου και πλήρωσε ο Helle τη νύφη.


----------

